# bow mounted video cameras



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone know of a good one in a decent price range?


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a ATC2k scientific action cam mounted on my stabilizer. Cost about $100. Has one button recording and records on to a SD card.Its waterproof and shock resistant.It has 640X480 VGA resolution. Better than nothing when hunting by yourself. Drawback is there is no zoom and it doesnt do well in low light situations.

bill


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Make one for 20 bucks....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1338276&highlight=bow+mounted+camera


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Deer Ridge Innovations product. Its a gun/bow cam brkt. Camera not included. Mounts easy and has recoil system so the camera doesnt jump from my 10 gage! I really like it. Its found at most sporting good stores for $50.00.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.hunterspec.com/updateable/update_display.cfm?pageID=2603&categoryID=8

There's this type of cam as well. I have no idea how good it is, i just saw it used this morning on a duck hunt on the toob. (of course HS was a sponsor of the show, so you know how that goes)

I think you can take the lenses out and just have it a camera.

This way you can use it for other things besides just bow hunting if you wanted.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by "decent price range'.. But get a GoPro and never look back. Only look forward to the best outdoor action footage you will ever get. 

Look up some GoPro videos on Youtube.

Shane


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Make one for 20 bucks....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1338276&highlight=bow+mounted+camera


im giving this a shot. got nothing to loose!


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Does the camera on the bow effect your your shooting? I had a vendetta mounted on mine and it didn't shoot that great.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

